# cleaning foam in cushions in old camper



## polkhunt (May 8, 2010)

I just bought an old camper got the material off the cushions need to clean foam to get rid of smells . Does anyone have any ideas on the best way to clean it?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 8, 2010)

Impossible to get all odor out of foam.....You need to replace it.....

I have refurbed 3 hunt campers over the years and the foam is
the 1st thing to go.......Get the high density foam...It's worth a
few dollars more....


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (May 14, 2010)

If you don't have the money for new foam you can always try putting them in a large garbage bag and spraying them down with lysole tieing up the bag and letting them sit in the garage for a few days. Then sprinkling with baking soda when u put the covers back on.


----------

